# self build advise needed



## chico_d (31 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I am currently undergoing a self build with my boyfriend but i am looking for help with a few issues. We are currently in the planning stage and expect PP in 2-3 weeks, the land is owned by my boyfs father and he is going to sign over to my boyf. As we are unmarried does anyone know if this causes issues with the build and what the capital gain tax/stamp duty would likely to be? Would it save us to get the land signed over before PP is granted?
The site is in south county dublin and is likely to be under the 480,000 limit. 

I have spoken to a mortgage broker and he said getting a mortgage would be ok as this is common place these days, where the site is gifted and we are unmarried. Does anyone know if the tax expenses would be included in the mortgage or would we need to save for these ourselves? 

Also, would anyone know a building cost estimate the house is 120 sq.m and we will be using timber frame? Our architect said around 250,000 but others have said that this is a very high estimate as the house is only 120sqm. 

Any help with these questions would be great, as i am having trouble trying to get information

Thanks!


----------



## %crash% (8 Aug 2006)

250K sounds about right for 125sq m (2K per sq m).  But that shuold include all aspects of design, planning, and building.  Check out http://www.heartwoodhomedesign.com/

If you went with a simple design (e.g. open plan & ground floor level only), my bet is that the 2K per sq m would drop somewhat.  Also, this is a retail 'list price'.  If you bargained, you would surely knock off 10%.  

I'm beginning to think about self-build myself, so can only offer untested throughts at this stage!!


----------



## aislingkelly (8 Aug 2006)

hi ye would be exempt from stamp duty as the site will be gifted from his dad but it can only go in his name,if ur name was to go on the site aswell then u pay gift tax which is 9% of the value of the site,which is a lot,in relation to the price in my opinion it seems very high,whats 125sq m in sq ft?I am in the process of building a 2400sq ft bunglow and expect to build and furnish it for e200,000.


----------



## Lorz (9 Aug 2006)

aislingkelly said:
			
		

> I am in the process of building a 2400sq ft bunglow and expect to build and furnish it for e200,000.


 
I would allow €100 per sq ft - €240,000 - to cover incidentals and over-runs.   Of course it depends what part of the country you are in, how readily available tradesmen are, direct labour v builder, quality of finish, etc?


----------



## irishpancake (9 Aug 2006)

aislingkelly said:
			
		

> in relation to the price in my opinion it seems very high,whats 125sq m in sq ft?I am in the process of building a 2400sq ft bunglow and expect to build and furnish it for e200,000.



Hey, that's twice the size of the OPs house, for less money.

120sq.m = 1292sq. ft. approx, see area conversion tables [broken link removed].

That's gonna be one well-off architecht


----------



## chico_d (9 Aug 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for that everyone. I luckily know a tax consultant who went through everything with me for free, so stamp duty etc.. Q is ok now. 

The building costs really have me stumped, the estimate the architect gave me was for everything full finish etc.. but appliances, decorating and fees were not included. But i know other builds in the area have cost a lot less but dont know if they included the full finish or just the builders cost? Unfortunately because im building in south county dublin, i have to add on an extra 50,000 by the sounds of things, because of rip off prices in dublin in comparison with the rest of the country, but im gonna definetly try and bargain down the prices!  



Thanks!


----------



## olinnat (27 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I am just starting the proccess of self build have you any tips on the process of planning premission and estimate of costs. 

Thanks olinnat


----------



## chris200477 (27 Feb 2008)

'standard' build pricing for most of Ireland from all the various forums and publications I have read recently typically quote around the 100 euro per sq/ft.....(standard finishes)....this can double dependent on materials and finishes.

Dublin is another story......typically people advise to add at the very least 50% to those prices, and for a reasonably decent finish to double it....or more. It seems that builders and tradesmen assume that if you building and living in Dublin you can afford whatever the price! (I think key is to shop around and get plenty of quotes before committing)

best of luck with your build!!!!


----------

